# FYI food information



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI in case you don't see it where it is. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=028978


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

EricI don't see it here either! Is there a better link?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually it may be your browser? trycutting and pasting the link. many browsers can't handle long inks.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry the Jeff Moved the link to the diet section from the main discussion.







http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000403


----------

